# Help Identifying This Fish



## mattymac (Dec 15, 2012)

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

It is approx. 8 inches.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Fossorochromis rostratus female.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1079
--
Paul


----------



## mattymac (Dec 15, 2012)

Y2KGT said:


> Fossorochromis rostratus female.
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1079
> --
> Paul


 muchas gracias


----------

